# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  یافتن لپ تابها و سیستم های سرقتی از طریق مک آدرس

## Farzin680

سلام و وقت بخیر.


مجموعه ما یک دستگاه کامپیوتر مینی مک (mini Mac) داشت که از دفتر به سرقت رفته است.
با توجه به اینکه افراد مجموعه در ضمینه نرم افزار وارد هستند و احتمالا فرد سارق به سرعت یک نسخه کامل از سیستم عامل مک روی آن کامپیوتر نصب میکنند و دیگر نمیشود از طریق find My Mac اپل آن را پیدا کرد ، به این فکر افتادیم که MAC ADDRESS کارت شبکه و کارت وای فای دستگاه مورد نظر خودمون رو از طریق جعبه دستگاه به پلیس آگاهی و پلیس فتا بدهیم تا در صورت آنلاین شدن آن را پیدا کنند.


اما سوال اینجاست که اگر برای اتصال به اینترنت از یک دانگل وای فای استفاده کند ( با توجه به اینکه هر دانگل هم MAC ADDRESS خاص خود را دارد ) ، این راهکار برای یافتن شخص سارق منتفی خواهد بود و ما کاری از پیش نخواهیم برد ؟!


با تشکر از وقت و دقت شما.

----------

